# Picking up new puppy: how to behave?



## archietime (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi all, I have been hanging around this forum for months but now that pick up date is close (this saturday!) I have one question I haven't been able to find an answer for. 

I did all the research into the breed and found a reputable breeder. Went to visit the breeder and met mama doggy and saw the pups when they were just 2 weeks old. My question is, is there anything in particular I should do or not do when I meet my puppy when I go collect him? Is it ok to pick him up and cuddle him or does a more Cesar Millan 'no touch no talk no eye contact' rule apply? 
I realise I'm probably overthinking things a bit here but I don't want to start off on the wrong foot.

Also, this forum is amazing and has been so helpful in getting ready for the new arrival. Thanks!


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

I can't help you there... we cuddled right away  Didn't tolerate any bad behavior though, like nipping, from the start.

The best advice I got was what to do when you get home... immediately take the pup out to potty in the EXACT spot you want them to potty for the rest of their lives. It worked super well with both our pups. If I let our new pup out in the yard to potty, she goes to the exact spot I set her down in the first day.

I bet the anticipation is killing you! Enjoy it so much and take a TON of pictures.


----------



## archietime (Sep 14, 2014)

dextersmom said:


> I can't help you there... we cuddled right away  Didn't tolerate any bad behavior though, like nipping, from the start.
> 
> The best advice I got was what to do when you get home... immediately take the pup out to potty in the EXACT spot you want them to potty for the rest of their lives. It worked super well with both our pups. If I let our new pup out in the yard to potty, she goes to the exact spot I set her down in the first day.
> 
> I bet the anticipation is killing you! Enjoy it so much and take a TON of pictures.


Thanks, I had read about the potty strategy and it's good to hear that it has worked outside of the training books! The anticipation is becoming unbearable. Will indeed post pictures when he arrives. Haven't seen him since he was 2 weeks, not even a photo, so I imagine i'll be overwhelmed by how much he'll have grown!


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi! We have always cuddled our dogs right away. When I was doing my research about the car ride home, someone told me to make it as comfortable as possible because it will make an impression on the pup. I have always held our pups in the car for their first ride home. Obviously, someone else is driving.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

MeandMy3 said:


> Hi! We have always cuddled our dogs right away. When I was doing my research about the car ride home, someone told me to make it as comfortable as possible because it will make an impression on the pup. I have always held our pups in the car for their first ride home. Obviously, someone else is driving.


Same here. I think it was great bonding time. And both our pups really love car rides now!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

> or does a more Cesar Millan 'no touch no talk no eye contact' rule apply?


Good luck with that.
Never met a red wrinkly pup, that I didn't want to scoop up in my arms.


----------



## archietime (Sep 14, 2014)

dextersmom said:


> MeandMy3 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi! We have always cuddled our dogs right away. When I was doing my research about the car ride home, someone told me to make it as comfortable as possible because it will make an impression on the pup. I have always held our pups in the car for their first ride home. Obviously, someone else is driving.
> ...


That's interesting, I was planning on having him in a box next to me (my fiance would be driving) but having read this i'm rethinking a little. 




TexasRed said:


> > or does a more Cesar Millan 'no touch no talk no eye contact' rule apply?
> 
> 
> Good luck with that.
> Never met a red wrinkly pup, that I didn't want to scoop up in my arms.


haha, yeah that's the main problem I think I'd have in trying to follow that one. 

Thank you all for the advice!  I now can't wait to go and pick my boy up and shower him in cuddles!


----------



## Duke_of_Birds (Aug 6, 2014)

We loved and cuddled our pup from hour 1. We brought my pickup truck the day we brought Duke home. We lifted up the middle console and let him sit between me and my wife. After only like 20 minutes in the truck he was laying beside me asleep with his head ony leg. Since that day this is the way he rides with us and he always ends up sleeping the exact same way as the day we brought him home.

And I second the potty advice. Makes worlds of difference not only for the puppies routine but your cleanup as well

Good luck with the new pup. Patentice, Love, and Effort as V owners that has to be engrained in our heads.


----------



## Duke_of_Birds (Aug 6, 2014)

I found a picture from the ride home day 1. Hope you are as excited as we were.


----------



## archietime (Sep 14, 2014)

Duke_of_Birds said:


> We loved and cuddled our pup from hour 1. We brought my pickup truck the day we brought Duke home. We lifted up the middle console and let him sit between me and my wife. After only like 20 minutes in the truck he was laying beside me asleep with his head ony leg. Since that day this is the way he rides with us and he always ends up sleeping the exact same way as the day we brought him home.
> 
> And I second the potty advice. Makes worlds of difference not only for the puppies routine but your cleanup as well
> 
> Good luck with the new pup. Patentice, Love, and Effort as V owners that has to be engrained in our heads.


Oh he looks so cute! I am very excited, basically counting the hours. Keep checking I have everything ready (for the millionth time!). Thanks for the advice, definitely going to alter my car ride strategy a bit now.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I agree with all the cuddlers! I don't think you can give a new puppy too much love. Remember, you will be taking him away from his mom, his littermates, and the only world he has ever known. First priority should be to make him feel safe, secure, and loved. The training then gets layered on top of that. ;D


----------



## archietime (Sep 14, 2014)

mswhipple said:


> First priority should be to make him feel safe, secure, and loved. The training then gets layered on top of that. ;D


That's a great point, thank you. I don't think a shortage of love and cuddles will ever be problem!


----------



## Duke_of_Birds (Aug 6, 2014)

If u look in my pic above u see a little sheep looking toy. This was in with him and his litter mates. Maybe your breeder would be able to give up something like this to help with the transition as well. So he can keep that smell (a comfort factor) on his new surrounding.

The other peice of advice I go from our breeder was to pick him up as early as possible (we got to the breeder at 7am). This way the puppy has as much daylight as possible to get used to his new environment. Some people have horror stories about the first night. Our little guy cried a bit but we did get a decent sleep considering. I attribute that to the two things above


----------



## archietime (Sep 14, 2014)

Duke_of_Birds said:


> If u look in my pic above u see a little sheep looking toy. This was in with him and his litter mates. Maybe your breeder would be able to give up something like this to help with the transition as well. So he can keep that smell (a comfort factor) on his new surrounding.
> 
> The other peice of advice I go from our breeder was to pick him up as early as possible (we got to the breeder at 7am). This way the puppy has as much daylight as possible to get used to his new environment. Some people have horror stories about the first night. Our little guy cried a bit but we did get a decent sleep considering. I attribute that to the two things above


I had planned on asking for something from where the puppy was kept, even just a bit of the towel or vet bed that they've been on. As far as pick up goes the breeder allocated time slots for pick up on the day. Mine is between 1pm and 2pm. It's only a two hour drive home from the breeder so I hope that will still leave us enough time to settle him in properly.


----------



## Duke_of_Birds (Aug 6, 2014)

archietime said:


> Duke_of_Birds said:
> 
> 
> > If u look in my pic above u see a little sheep looking toy. This was in with him and his litter mates. Maybe your breeder would be able to give up something like this to help with the transition as well. So he can keep that smell (a comfort factor) on his new surrounding.
> ...


Yea we already had our guy picked out and had to pick him up a few days later then the rest of his littler mates. That is why we got to choose our time.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Not to bash Cesar Millan but our trainer often questioned some of his philosophies.......
Don't let crate training or potty rules slide and be consistent in what you want the puppy to do. Not just you but your whole family.


----------



## archietime (Sep 14, 2014)

MCD said:


> Don't let crate training or potty rules slide and be consistent in what you want the puppy to do. Not just you but your whole family.


yeah definitely a united front approach is what will be used. have read and heard so much about how consistency is key.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

The above comment reminds me - even if you are teaching your dogs a new trick or command, make sure everyone is on the same page too. I was teaching my dogs to "touch" on command. My husband didn't realize this and when they would touch him (without command obviously), he would scold them, thinking they were just checking his hands for food. He works out of town so sometimes misses out on the training updates. Oops!


----------



## archietime (Sep 14, 2014)

Photos as promised. This is Archie. He settled in nicely last night and has been doing brilliantly today. As per all the advice, he was immediately given many many cuddles and he spent the drive home snoozing on my lap!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Awwww... Archie is a handsome little guy! Enjoy! ;D ;D


----------



## Duke_of_Birds (Aug 6, 2014)

Congrats and good luck!


----------



## Copperboy426 (Sep 7, 2014)

Happy for you! Be patient, and don't feel bad to give him some crate time and you some human time.


----------

